# Worker electrocuted



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

http://6abc.com/news/havertown-police-worker-electrocuted-another-hospitalized/325324/


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Damn, that sucks. Aluminum ladder was a poor choice on that one i guess.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Why is the picture of a fiberglass ladder


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> Why is the picture of a fiberglass ladder


youre right- i didnt even notice that.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Fiber ladder for access, Aluminum shingle hoist ladder partially hidden by TV branding.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

Fouthgeneration said:


> Fiber ladder for access, Aluminum shingle hoist ladder partially hidden by TV branding.












So, what's the yellow pipe?











And, is this part of it charred to the power lines?


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow! That is sharp. You should be looking a satellite images of the enemy of the Week....
tree branch? gutter? conduit for air hoses and power cords? Keep 'em out of the shingle lifter, maybe?

Every winter a few Masons off themselves by sticking rebar trough the shelter poly into High voltage lines...

Even roofers are more likely to be killed(errors & omissions) by their doctors and nurses than die at work....when will OSHA start fining Quacks for killing patients....


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

That's why its so freakin expensive to see a doctor. That liability insurance they need probably costs a fortune.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

A friend of mine had 1 roofer killed and 3 injured when they did his roof. The ladder came close to the electric line and it arced over, apparently the lines only have to be insulated 16? ft from a dwelling. This was 17'.
They had 4 guys holding the ladder while moving it around trees/wires.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Die electric, @ 8: Actually liability is only 2 or 3 percent of total health care costs, some areas do have very high rates(baby docs).

Most U.S. workers are more likely to hurt or killed off the job....


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Also watch out for those lines if you install gutters, drip edge, facia, metal soffit, and if anyone is still doing aluminum siding...that too. I can see how easy it would be to be complacent get hit. (You just leave the brake with a nice arse bend and admiring it as you walk under a service drop where the insulation is no good, or at an uninsulated split bolt) Kaboom.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

rselectric1 said:


> Also watch out for those lines if you install gutters, drip edge, facia, metal soffit, and if anyone is still doing aluminum siding...that too. I can see how easy it would be to be complacent get hit. (You just leave the brake with a nice arse bend and admiring it as you walk under a service drop) Kaboom.



And some ice and water, the paper on the back is aluminum, a guy around here got fried because of that.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Well, I was on a job where the painter was spraying finish in a custom library. The HO complained (understandably) about the fumes. So the painter brought in a fan and as soon as he hit the fan switch the air ignited along with the painter who had it all over his clothes. It took two weeks for him to die of his wounds. Burns over 90% of his body. 

Sometimes as JLS was pointing out about the 'Ice and water' and the aluminum backing, it's the little things we miss that can be lethal.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Well, I was on a job where the painter was spraying finish in a custom library. The HO complained (understandably) about the fumes. So the painter brought in a fan and as soon as he hit the fan switch the air ignited along with the painter who had it all over his clothes. It took two weeks for him to die of his wounds. Burns over 90% of his body.
> 
> Sometimes as JLS was pointing out about the 'Ice and water' and the aluminum backing, it's the little things we miss that can be lethal.


Wow, what a horrible fate; the air must have been really thick with fumes for a switch to ignite the air and him, no offense to the poor incinerated painter but where was the common sense there? Maybe he wasn't masked well and got all huffed up? 

In any case yes, the little things can be lethal. Had a guy I used to work with and he always commented on how dangerous a drill can be, cause they're so easy to use and pretty innocuous. Of course this was after he'd gotten his wrist wrapped up when the bit jammed standing on a rickety scaffold about 12' off the ground and almost managed to slip off. He ended up with some pretty good wrist burns.

Had a good electrician fill me in a long time ago on the dangers of aluminum ladders and never have liked them since but the ice and water one is a real eye opener, could easily overlook that.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

I dont know about the states but the coverings on the older conductors on power lines isnt "insulation" its there as "anti-corrosion".


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> Why is the picture of a fiberglass ladder


I think it's because the aluminum ladder was destroyed in the accident. The fiberglass ladder might not have been long enough and that's why it was still laying on the ground.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

As strict as our codes can be some things amaze me, like allowing exposed SEU cable after 8 feet of conduit on a house. Saw a guy pressure washing a house and he was blasting the insulation right off it.


----------



## clydebusa (Apr 27, 2014)

jlsconstruction said:


> Why is the picture of a fiberglass ladder


To the right of it is an aluminum ladder closer to the house.


----------



## bhiggins (Aug 20, 2014)

I was decking my roof using plywood laminated with radiant barrier ( aluminum), when my helper had a sheet come in contact with the weatherhead lines. There was a spark, but no one got shocked, ( maybe cause he was wearing gloves). We watched out real good after that.


----------

